# DC Motor Controller for electric Vehicles (EV) and Larger Cars - USED



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $588.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Apr-29-2012 5:01:49 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,160.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Here we go again.

Wonder if he still use the same PWM-circuit from e-bay or if he's been upgrading it to Radio Shack or something...


----------

